# ملصقات وصور سلامة مهنية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يرجى من الأخوة ممن لديه صور أو ملصقات حول السلامة المهنية إدراجها في هذا الموضوع ليتم تجميعها في مكان واحد ليتمكن الأخوة من الاستفادة منها

أما الردود من شكر وتساؤلات يرجى وضعها على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104991.html

وسأبدأ بوضع علامات السلامة المهنية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/10297/1193439440.rar


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

صور أخرى عن السلامة


----------



## sayed00 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*بعض الصور من عندى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم*

بعض الصور من عندى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافة الى صور السلامة :73: :73:


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافة اخري يااخواني:19: :83:


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافه الى مشاركة اخوانى


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى وليد
اللينك هذا به الكثير من افلام الفيديو

http://www.eri-safety.com/default.aspx

سيد


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ملصقات عن السلامة وصحة البيئة
Safety & Env..zip​


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

*صور باللغه العربيه*

لكل الاخوه بعض البوسترات باللغه العربيه
لغتنا الام


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

صور اخرى ايضا باللغه العربيه


----------



## maged_man (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله فكرة رائعة .. وأتمنى أن تكون المشاركات من الإخوة الأعضاء أكثر تفاعلا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93139.html#post759122

وهذا رابط للتحذيرات

http://www.safetysignshop.com/acatalog/General_Warning_Signs_.html


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

وهذه لوحة رائعة من شركة سابك تعبر عن وضع طبقة الأوزون والغازات في الغلاف الجوي


http://www.sssih.com/sign/sabicsign.jpg


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (25 يونيو 2008)

اليكم هده الصور للفائدة


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

وهذه ثلاث لوحات إضافية

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F001.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F002.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F003.jpg


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

وهذه ثلاث لوحات إضافية

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F004.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F005.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F006.jpg


----------



## علي الحميد (27 يونيو 2008)

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F007.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F008.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F009.jpg


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (28 يونيو 2008)

اليكم المزيد يرجى الاستفادة


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F010.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F011.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F012.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/F013.jpg


----------



## عادل وقيس (29 يونيو 2008)

sorry this is the file
:56:


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2008)

وهده 3 لوحات ارشادية اضافية


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

http://www.sssih.com/sign/Scan-0002.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/Scan-0003.jpg

http://www.sssih.com/sign/Scan-0004.jpg


----------



## عادل وقيس (30 يونيو 2008)

Hi dears
Find herewith more, this time it's about elecrical hazards
Adel


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (30 يونيو 2008)

المزيد لاخوتي في هدا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

وهده بمناسبة قرب العيد اعاده الله علينا وعلي الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع لوضع صور وملصقات عن السلامة المهنية أما الردود من شكر وتساؤلات يرجى وضعها على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104991.html


----------



## osama18001 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*safety slogans*

بعض امثال السلامة لمواقع العمل :​
Protect your back Use a jack.​
Wipe Up and avoid a Slip Up!​
What you don't know about Safety could Hurt you .​
Don't work alone Watch for others .​
Guard against man eating machines .​
Think sharp....never handle broken glass with bare hands.​
Quench the thirst--Safety First .​
Stop ! Think ! Then Act !​
Safety is a race we can all win .​
Safety is a Frame of Mind, Get the Picture .​
Hug your kids at home, but belt them in the car!​
Anger is one letter away from Danger. Drive gently.​
Life did not begin by accident. Don't end it as one.​
Safety never takes a holiday ,​
Working safely is like breathing; If you don't, you die!​
The chance taker is the accident maker.​
At work at play, let safety lead the way.​
Normal speed meets every need.​
Leave sooner, drive slower, live longer.​
وهذا ملف به باقة من امثال السلامة ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع به الكثير من Safety Signs
http://www.safetysign.com/browser.a...31-123-200-192-161-193-81-247-98-88-28-182-41
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## اسماعيل حجاب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يا جماعة هناك اشكل ثابتةفى جميع دول العالم من دولة لدولة لم تتغير وعلى فكرة انا عندى ورشة لعمل الملصقات الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية وانا بشتغل وفقة برنامج اوشا http://www.arabicsafety.com/safetysigns.html


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور و ملصقات حول السلامة المهنية*

صور و ملصقات حول السلامة المهنية ارجو ان تعجبكم


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،،
إليكم بعض ملصقات الصحة والسلامة المهنية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية .


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

وهذه مجموعة أخرى ... والمزيد في الطريق إن شاء الله


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

وهذي ثلاث غيرهم :77:


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

وكرمال عيون أخي وصديقي sayed00 :77: هذي ثلاث غيرهم


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

سعيد بتواصلك مع الموضوع أستاذي العزيز sayed00 
في الحقيقة ،،، المنشورات هي مخزون أمتلكه من قبل وقمنا بترجمتها من اللغة الإنجليزية للعربية - ولذلك ترى الترجمة ركيكة في بعض الأحيان :4: - ثم نشرناها في الشركة .

لأني سعيد بتواصلك مع الموضوع هذي هدية مني :12: وثلاث ملصقات أخرى 

تحياتي ،،، :77:


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،، سعيدين جدا ً بمرور مشرفنا العزيز المهندس غسان خليل علوة :75:
وبهذه المناسبة السعيدة الغالية هذه ثلاث لوحات اخرى :63:


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،،

أقدم لمنتدانا العزيز ولإعضائه الكرام مجموعة أخرة من صور الصحة والسلامة المهنية 

أتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم ،،،


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،،

إليكم المزيد من الصور إخواني


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (17 فبراير 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> تابع بارك الله فيك
> تعليمات معبرة


 
جزاك الله خيرا ً مشرفنا العزيز ،،،

إليكم المزيد ،،،،


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (18 فبراير 2009)

إليكم المزيد من الصور أعزائي ،،،


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،

عود أحمد للجميع من إجازة نهاية الأسبوع للذين يبدأ دوامهم يوم السبت ، وإجازة سعيدة لمن لا زالوا في أيام إجازة نهاية الأسبوع للذين يبدأ دوامهم يوم الأحد 

أقدم إليكم مجموعة أخرى من ملصقات الصحة والسلامة المهنية .


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً على المعلومات المفيدة والموقع الذي سأستفيد منه إن شاء الله أخي العزيز sayed00 

إليك المزيد من الملصقات ،،،


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (23 فبراير 2009)

إليكم المزيد إخواني .... :16:


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،، إخواني الأعزاء 

إليكم المزيد من الصور والملصقات .

لدي استفسار بسيط حول الصور التي أرسلتها لكم ... هل الترجمة العربية للنص الإنجليزي متوافقة نصا ً ممعنى ؟

سؤالي للاستفادة والتأكد فقط :d


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (28 فبراير 2009)

ثلاث صور أخرى لأعضاء المنتدى الرائع ،،،


----------



## sayed00 (28 فبراير 2009)

iraq12 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،، إخواني الأعزاء
> 
> إليكم المزيد من الصور والملصقات .
> 
> ...


 

اخى ابن العراق

الترجمة فى معظمهم جيدة ولكم البعض الاخر الترجمة الحرفية لا تغطى المعنى ... علينا ان تكون منبعها عربى و ليس ترجمة لكى يصل المعنى


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا ً جزيلاً لك أستاذي العزيز سيد ،،، 

وجودك في الموضوع يعطيه نكهة خاصة ومشاركاتك النشطة .. القيمة .. الفاعلة .. المفيدة تدفعنا لتقديم المزيد .

إليكم المزيد ،،،


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،،، إليكم المزيد :85:


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،،

أعتذر على التأخير .... إليكم المزيد من الملصقات إخواني :16:


----------



## محمد بن جماعة (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة بالنسبة لي و ارجو ان يكون الملف المرفق مفيد للاشارة فانه باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## صومااالي (9 أبريل 2009)

*نرجو من الله السلامة في الدين والدنيا والاخرة*

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله​ 
أبدأ بأول مشاركة لي مع هذا القسم​ 
هذه بعض البنرات الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية​ 
اللهم صل على  محمد و آل محمد 


اتمنى انها تحوز جميعها على رضاكم​ 

وتقبلوا تحياتي للجميع​ 




 
اخوكم .. فقير العلم والعمل .. صومااالي​


----------



## ossama18001 (31 مايو 2009)

*safety signs*

السلام عليكم
اعتذر عن غيابي الفترة السابقة واقدم باقة من العلامات الارشادية والتحذيرية والملصقات وارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم وتقديركم وشكرا :56:


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (31 مايو 2009)

*صور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه بعض الصور آمل أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه بعض الصور آمل أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (2 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه بعض الصور آمل أن تنال إعجابكم*​


----------



## ossama18001 (4 يونيو 2009)

*crane signals*

تفضلوا مجموعة اشارات الاوناش بملف Pdf ارجو ان تنال رضاكم
م أسامة زغلول


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض الصور آمل أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه الصورة تبين كيفية إستخدام طفاية الحريق


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض الصور آمل أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض اللوحات الإرشادية آمل أن تنال إعجابكم*​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض الصور الإرشادية التي تخص السلامة في المختبرات الكيميائية آمل أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك........ ونحن فى انتظار المزيد منك
هذا به بعض من افلام الفيديو الارشادية عن التدريبات الواجب تعلمها لزيادة المهارات التقنية للافادة
http://www.moxietraining.com/wmv


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (1 يوليو 2009)

*صور أخرى عن السلامة*






المهندس غسان خليل علوة 
مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع منك فى المنتدى 
وهذة بعض الصور الاخرى عن السلامة نرجوا ان تفيد فى رفع التوعية لدى الاخرين.
م/ابراهيم توفيق


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (1 يوليو 2009)

اضافة الى صور السلامة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (1 يوليو 2009)

صور اخرى عن السلامة نرجوا ان تفيد فى التوعية لدى الاخرين.

*-بعض من العلامات التى توضع على صناديق وطفايات الحريق .
وهى تجربة جديدة تم استخدامها فى الاماكن المغلقة والتى لايوجد بهامصدر اضاءة طوارئ اوفى حالة فصل الطوارئ الاحتياطى......ويمكن ايضا وضعها فى الاماكن الخارجية.
*وايضا يمكن ان تصنع منها العلامات الارشادية Exit ويتم وضعها على سلالم الهروب و مخارج الطوارئ فى الطوابق الراسية.


----------



## amr m hassanin (8 يوليو 2009)

this some safety signs


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض اللوحات الإرشادية آمل أن تنال إعجابكم​*


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*كارت الصيانة والمتابعة الدورية*

السادة الافاضل فى المنتدى:
هذه الصور تحتوى على كارت الصيانة والمتابعة الدورية ,وتشتمل على خانة للملاحظات يدون بها اى اعمال قم بها المفتش والتقنى اثناء المرور الدورى...... ويمكن تعميم كارت الصيانة او المتابعة هذا لاى معدة او ماكينة داخل النظام فى المنشاة.... والله الموفق


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (3 فبراير 2010)

*النماذج الخاصة بملفات الادارية للسلامة والاحصائيات السنوية*

السادة اخوانى ارجو معرفة النمازج الخاصى بملفات الادارية للسلامة والاحصائيات السنوية
.......................................................................................................................
الاخ / الفاضل 
هذه بعض من النماذج والاحصائيات السنوية والتى يتم عملها كل ستة شهور وتقديمها للجهات المعنية ارجوا ان تفى بالغرض منها ولك التحية ولجميع من فى المنتدى.


----------



## Ahmed abdelmotlb (26 مارس 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى وليد
> اللينك هذا به الكثير من افلام الفيديو
> 
> http://www.eri-safety.com/default.aspx
> ...


الف شكر . ولكن هذا الرابط مكلف. اديك أخر مجانى. ولك الشكر


----------



## srdc (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور صور حلوه


----------



## moazkm (1 أبريل 2010)

http://moaz.tkمكتبة معاذ الاسلامية 
وتحتوي المكتبة علي كل شئ 
يفيد كل مسلم ومسلمة
نسأل لكم الله العفو والعافية في الدين والنيا والاخرة
ونسأل الله أن تكون هذة المكتبة وسيلة من وسائل الوصول الي الجنة
برجاء زيارة مكتبتكم


Office of the Islamic Maaz
The library contains on everything
According to every Muslim and Muslim
We ask God to forgive you and sound in religion and the afterlife and Alenia
We ask God to be the library and means of access to heaven
Please visit your library


----------



## هالة74 (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك فعلا معلومات مفيدة


----------



## eng.ha (5 أبريل 2010)

thank you alot


----------



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكورين أخواني على الموضوع المفيد

وهذه بعض الأضافه من عندي لكم


----------



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (12 أبريل 2010)

وهذه تتمة للبقيه


----------



## MAANI (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجيدة لخدمة العمال


----------



## شعاع نوور (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم موضوع مهم جدا ومطلوب دوماً لنا في العمل..تحياتي


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً و نفعاً و أيكم بها


----------



## مهندس السلامة 1 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mesned (22 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر وعقبال البكاري


----------



## waleedn22 (22 أبريل 2010)

صور وملصقات مهمة أتمنى تفيدكم


----------



## hamada_valntino (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sooo_ (29 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالخالق (1 مايو 2010)

شيء جميل الله يوفككم في المذيد


----------



## hmmed (8 مايو 2010)

نشكرك بكل مانستطيع


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (9 مايو 2010)

صور مهمه جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## abady2 (13 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم المهنس / غسان 
ارجو التكرم بارسال اى ملفات او معلومات من خلال البريد الالكترونى الخاصة بى وهو : 
[email protected] - [email protected] 
مع جزيل الشكر
عبده - مصر


----------



## meshosafe (20 مايو 2010)

مجموعة صور ولوحات جميلة جداً جزاكم الله جميعاً كل الخير :58::85::83::60::19:


----------



## meshosafe (20 مايو 2010)

جميل جميل جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل . ......................... كل حاجة فى الملتقى ده جميلة بارك الله فيكم :84::84::84: :d:d:d:75::75::75::75::20::20::20:


----------



## hmmed (25 مايو 2010)

اشكركم الشكر الجزيل على ما ابديتموه من انزال تلك الملصقات ومنت اتمنى ان تكون بملف واحد


----------



## عصامغريب (31 مايو 2010)

عرض طيب جزاكم اللة خير ونرجو المذيد


----------



## عصامغريب (31 مايو 2010)

:73:


عصامغريب قال:


> عرض طيب جزاكم اللة خير ونرجو المذيد


----------



## الملك9999 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## YASIRLAMAI (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مرفتميشيل (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (7 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر للاخوا الزملاء


----------



## خيري الشريف (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## salih9 (13 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مالك الأشتر (14 يونيو 2010)

:20:
صور مفيده
مشكور
:75::75:


----------



## م\مؤمن علي (14 يونيو 2010)

صور جميله ومفيده جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elgammal plaza (27 يونيو 2010)

اشكركم وزادكم الله من فضله ولكن نود ان تكون هذه الصور غير نمطية :1::1::1::63::63:


----------



## AMR_IEMCO2005 (30 يونيو 2010)

يعجز اللسان عن شكر سيادتكم عن المجهود المبذول وهذه اسهامة منى لعلها تعجبكم


----------



## hesham ewis (3 يوليو 2010)

*hesham ewies*

:31::31::31:


----------



## petropetro (11 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ع المجهود ده


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الصور المفيده


----------



## aaar (2 أغسطس 2010)

والله ربنا يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## eng.zahid (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (28 أغسطس 2010)

اتوجه اى اخواني اصحاب المشاركات بلشكر الجزيل لما بذلوه من جهد خدمة للانسانيه


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

صور فى غاية الروعة و الموضوعية ...جزاكم الله خيراً..
سؤالى : لم لا نصنف هذها الصور لتكون مرتبة ترتيباً يجعل الفائدة منها سريعة و سهلة مثل ان نضع صور البيئة منفردة فى باب خاص و صور معدات السلامة الشخصية و صور الرافعات و صور المخاطر الكيميائية ....و نسهل طريقة إعادة استخدمها و ارسالها الكترونيا بأن تكون فى صورة إكسيل بدلاُ عن الpdf بقدر الإمكان و إمكانية إضافة تعليقات عربية و قدة اعجبتنى جدا الصور المكتوب عليها إرشادات و محاذير بالعربى ...
أرجو من أصحاب القدرات الفذة فى فن الفوتو شوب مساعدتنا فى ذلك !!


----------



## clinton (11 سبتمبر 2010)

I would say thanks for all participation on this page with all helpful informations they are puting §§§§
so nice to give a hand freinds §§§
clinton hse officer


----------



## clinton (11 سبتمبر 2010)

very nice friends aprecite from deep heart for all the items listed in this pages i mean that this is very wonderful 
clinton 
safety officer


----------



## clinton (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks for all the things that you are doing here §
with all my great feelings from deep heart §
clinton


----------



## clinton (20 سبتمبر 2010)

SO WONDERFUL WHAT YOU ARE GIVING SUCH A GOOD JOB THAKS FROM DEEP HEART 
[email protected]clinton_clinton
safety officer 5892


----------



## ام العلاء (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هالصور لقد افادتني كثيرا في مجال تدريس مادة الأدارة والسلامة المهنية


----------



## kinghse (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*صور اخرى ايضا*


----------



## kinghse (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*صور اخرى ايضا*


----------



## hisham 41 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا 
على المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم والله على الموضوع


----------



## محمدشفيق عبدالحميد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكركم على مجهودكم


----------



## محمدشفيق عبدالحميد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم


----------



## labkhof (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سلطان قطر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود كبير وذو فائدة كبرى
مشكورين ماقصرتم وجزاءكم الله كل خير الى الامام​


----------



## يوسف 2000008 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## الخضرى الاسيوطى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abutaif (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من السيد المهندس غسان خليل ارسال بعض الصور للسلامه المهنيه ...
شاكرين تعاونه معنا


----------



## abutaif (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ايها الاحباب الاصدقاء الاعضاء في الملتقى اين الملصقات التي تتكلمون عنها في هذا المنتدى الكريم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TSOLIDO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

salam
here attached some posters about manual handling and warehouse hazards I tried to make them in arabic


----------



## TSOLIDO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Other photos that can be used for make differents HSE posters


----------



## بيهو (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موقع متخصص في أشارات السلامة وفقا للمواصفات العالمية
روووووعه على الرابط 
http://www.safetysignshop.com/index.html


----------



## abutaif (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من السيد المهندس غسان خليل علوه نشر بعض الصور الخاصه بالسلامه المهنيه في العمل فب هذا المنتدى 
مع كل الشكر والتقدير

ابو طيف


----------



## علاء السلمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر على الجهود المبذوله


----------



## طائر عاصي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الموقع رائع ومفيد جداااااااااااااااااا لاني اعمل ضمن لجنة التعامل مع الازمات والكوارث بكليتي


----------



## ابراهيم55 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مسؤول سلامة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل 
ولكن اريد ملف كامل عن معدات السلامة او صور آخري التي نستخدمها في الدول العربيه وخاصة السعودية 
الله يعطيكم العافية 


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم واللة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحه و والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكورسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

مجهود فعلا جبار 
من رجال مميزين 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmood ibrahim (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## mahmood ibrahim (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## petrolman (15 فبراير 2011)

روعه والله


----------



## belkacem2 (21 فبراير 2011)

wich to realy congratulate every body body for their secess of this small space !
thanks for all of you !


----------



## alwhdani1o1 (22 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه واتمنى لكم التوفيق في مجالكم العملي والى الاماااام >>>>


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## belkacem2 (11 مارس 2011)

thanks for your great effeorts


----------



## الجلنداني (12 مارس 2011)

يسلمووووا 
على الصور


----------



## belkacem2 (12 مارس 2011)

thanks for your best efforts for secuss of this pages!


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 مارس 2011)

جزا الله كل من ساهم .... جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## أبومنة (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتى على جميع مشاركاتكم المفيدة جدا


----------



## mmeto152000 (21 أبريل 2011)

فعلا مشكورين على هذا العمل الجيل والمفيد 

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## saad100206 (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Adamant (2 مايو 2011)

Thank u


----------



## finelife (4 مايو 2011)

اشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع والكبير


----------



## finelife (8 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على المجهووود الكبير


----------



## ahmed safety (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزى الله خيراً كل من ساهم في نشر هذه الملصقات و أحب أن أضيف عنوان لموقع متخصص في الملصقات المتعلقة بالمجال و لكن هذا الموقع بالاشتراك عموماً لعل و عسي يكون هناك من هو قادر على الاشتراك و الفائدة
www.safetyposter.com


----------



## heshamdewedar (7 يونيو 2011)

*شركة صناعيه كبرى بمدينة العبور بالقاهره تطلب الوظائف الأتيه لمصنعها الجديد :
1- مدير جوده : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى .
2-مدير امن صناعى و سلامه مهنيه : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى 
3- مهندس ميكانيكا خبره من5 الى 10 سنوات فى مجال الهيدروليك .
4- مهندس كهرباء خبره من 2 الى 10سنوات فى المجال الصناعى و يجيد العمل على PLC
5- مهندسين فلزات خبره من 2 الى 10 سنوات فى المجال الصناعى .
ترسل السيره الذاتيه على البريد الالكترونى التالى :
[email protected] *


----------



## الشريف من جده (4 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم اجزاهم عنا كل خير الاخوان الاعزاء من كل البلاد ورمضان مبارك عليكم


----------



## nadajouli (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fraidi (19 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## hany mossad (20 أغسطس 2011)

Great work


----------



## hisham 41 (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذة الصور المفيد


----------



## mohamedalmaz (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (3 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وقاد احمد (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

​*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## الكت كات (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم العافيه جميعا


----------



## taha habash (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تشكر وتقدير لهذة الملصقا


----------



## taha habash (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر وتقدير لهذا المجهود


----------



## taha habash (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر وتقدير


----------



## ahmed hassan 78 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكركم على هذا الملف الجميل.


----------



## ahmed hassan 78 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مسامرالسمار (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك *​*
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى و لك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا*​​​​بارك الله فيك وجزاااااااااااك الله خير​​


----------



## مسامرالسمار (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك *​



*اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى و لك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا*​



*بارك الله فيك وجزاااااااااااك الله خير*​


----------



## Al-Fox (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم واتمنا المزيد للاستفادة


----------



## مبارك الوراقي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر وتقدير لهذة الملصقات*


----------



## elias2011 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يااخى الله يوفقك


----------



## MHDWASEL (8 يناير 2012)

مشكورون


----------



## adel63 (7 فبراير 2012)

اشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع والكبير


----------



## Eng.Abora (10 فبراير 2012)

الله يحمي الجميع يارب ..
شكراً الك ..


----------



## ebrhimhwedy (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## ناجي الزهراني (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الراقي


----------



## وجية محمد الحبشي (3 مايو 2012)

بارك اللة فيك وبارك عليك وبارك لك


----------



## حسوني المهندس (8 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الصور التوضيحية الجميلة


----------



## okba2006 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير​


----------



## oman cables (6 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 أبريل 2013)

صورة حذاء السلامة


----------



## جاسم محمد جابر (4 مايو 2013)

شكرأً جزيلاً وتقبلوا هذه المساهمة البسيطة


----------



## m_m_m120904 (14 مايو 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## VIPM2012 (21 مايو 2013)

مشكـــــووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Yehia (24 مايو 2013)

شكراً علي المجهود


----------



## شاكر النقيب (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: نرجو من الله السلامة في الدين والدنيا والاخرة*


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

سلمت يدتك يا اخي


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يعطيك العافيه عالملف المرفق


----------



## basil.r (1 يوليو 2013)

thank u mano


----------



## capitino (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لجهودكم
ربي يحفظكم


----------



## tarekmonier (24 يوليو 2013)




----------



## ابوماجد1010 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## waledfly (25 يناير 2014)

الموضوع متميز وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

بارررك الله فيك


----------



## khalid elnaji (20 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lamar90 (21 أغسطس 2014)

هلا 
ممكن مساعدتي بصور ارشادية للمدارس


----------



## حسين الحيراوي (24 نوفمبر 2014)

:28:


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## naifmohammed (17 أبريل 2015)

مشكورين على مجهدكم الطيب


----------



## naifmohammed (17 أبريل 2015)

http://worksafetyposters.com.au/
you can find many posters here


----------



## مصطفي العزب 66 (28 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود اكثر من رااائع


----------



## zahraa samir (6 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم كتير فادتني الصور بتقرير صحه وسلامه مهنيه :77:


----------



## zizo_ppc (27 مايو 2022)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

